# Feel guilty about having an "only dog"



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

My two elderly collies both passed on during the summer of 2007. I wasn't ready to get another dog for a while and just adopted Lucy (Australian Shepherd/Border Collie mix) from a shelter end of January. I had planned to have only one dog this time just because it's easier to manage and take one places than two. I loved both of my collies dearly, but two dogs really are a lot more complicated than one. 

I'm still OK with the "one dog" plan, but I'm feeling guilty that Lucy doesn't have a play mate. She is very active and gets bored easily. I work full time and she basically does OK during the day while I'm at work. I play with her quite a bit, take her for hikes, have horses that she helps me take care of--she has a pretty full life compared to some dogs out there with a working parent. One of my cats will play with her a little bit and sleeps with her at night (on my bed)--she seems to like that, but he's certainly not as entertaining as another dog.

Although she isn't super interested in other dogs--she doesn't seem to live to be with other dogs like some dogs do, she does enjoy playing with the dogs I've had her around so far. She mostly likes to run around with them--she's not a wrestler, not does she even touch the other dogs much. I don't have access to a regular playmate for her and doggie day care is out of my budget, plus the only one in the area has just a small area for play and crates them quite a bit of the time during the day. Just not an ideal situation for active Lucy, especially considering the money is would cost. 

If I could find a clone of Lucy, I would get another one. She is great and adjusted very quickly--loves people, house broken from the get-go, is fine with the run of the house while I'm gone, gets along well with my 5 cats, is good off leash for horse chores, play, and hikes--all this within a week or so of adoption. But, I think the chances of finding another Lucy are not that good--I really lucked out with her. She came to me as a stray with no one knowing a thing about her past. 

This may sound whiny and wimpy, but I just don't want to deal with a dog with lots of issues, bad habits, or something that needs a lot of work. So, I'm really balking at the idea of getting another dog. But, on the other hand, I feel like she would have more fun if she had a friend.

Anyone been (or is currently) in this situation? What did you end up doing? Opinions from anyone else????


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is the first time in my life I've had more than one dog at a time. I guarantee those other dogs didn't suffer for it and it doesn't sound like yours is, either.

We got Molly, not because Esther needed a playmate, but because Molly desperately needed a home and I saw something in her that was too good to pass up.

If you ever DO get a second dog, don't do it for your dog. YOU should be her best friend. If you think she might enjoy some canine companionship, set up play dates or see if there is a good dark park in your area. Training classes and dog clubs are other opportunities to meet other dogs and dog owners.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I enjoy having multiple dogs, but that doesn't mean having an only dog would be a bad thing for some people. I know for a fact Summer and Nik would be GREAT only dogs. Trey would be lost without another dog. He's just that way but he's lived with nikki basically his entire life.

Ron's given some great advice. You shouldn't get another dog for your dog but rather get one for yourself if you want one and are capable of taking care of one.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't feel guilty. I've often dreamt what it'd be like to have just on dog. I've never had that problem in my life, I have 6 dogs currently. As long as your pup is happy you shouldn't worry. I don't think you should get another dog unless YOU really want one not b/c you think need to get another. In other words listen to RonE.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll give my honest opinion here.
I have 3 great dogs i wouldnt change for the world and they each play their unique role in my life with their differing personalitys.

Having said that when i take my old girl out for a walk i sometimes cant help but remember how much easier it was with just one pooch.
As much as i love all three dogs and would never change them for the world,depending on your lifestyle it can almost be like having three kids(that will never leave home)

Basically more than one dog is brilliant and your life is never given chance of a dull moment yet one dog is obviously much easier to handle and gets your undivided attention.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't stress about it...your dog sounds like my parents' dog: he LOVES to play with my and my sister's dogs when they come, but he also loves being the only dog of the house...he's happy either way.

If you want a second dog go for it, but don't get one just for your dog, especially since she sounds happy the way things are. If you are that concerned you can always arrange to hang out with a few dog-owning friends to let your dogs all play together or find a good fenced park for your dog to socialize with others from time to time.

If you find a perfect second dog at some point, great, if not it sounds like you will both be fine


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions/advice/info everyone. I feel a little better about the "only dog" thing.

Lucy will be starting an obedience class in a week, and there is a dog club in the area that I've been thinking about joining and I actually will do it. We should be able to connect with some only-dog people who want play mates for their dogs too. Then we can have play times for the dogs. Then Lucy can have the best of both worlds--dog friends and a doting-on-her-only mom when she comes back home. 

That said though ... I am leaving things open if I change my mind later or if the perfect 2nd dog comes along at some point in the future. No rush, and I will be sure it's something *I* really want; not just guilt being the driving force.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I sometimes feel that way too. I would love to have another dog one day - I think it would be great for Ella...and for me. But right now my kids are still young. I can't imagine having to take care of them and two dogs. One day maybe....


----------



## tessy-bear (Mar 17, 2008)

We currently own one dog. We've only ever had one dog at a time. But my friends dog is due to have puppys this week and they offered us one for free.
I asked my mum and she says we will have to say its a gift, because I don't think my dad wants another dog too much, but my mum does 

In a way I think it is easier with one dog because you only have to give one dog the attention, and Brandy can be annoying to own sometimes lol.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Count me in the feeling guilty group. 

Jill was born and raised in a home with multiple dogs, and always had at least 4-5 other playmates for the first 4 1/2 years of her life. I wonder if the adjustment period would've been easier for her if we'd had another dog for her to look to. She's since bonded very well with us, but when we go out she gets very excited to see other dogs and is desperate to play. We don't plan on staying a single dog household forever, but I can't take on the full financial responsibility of another dog right now, so we've been looking at fostering. Jill gets a playmate and we get to help another dog at finding a forvever home. I can foot the feed bills, training and day to day care. It's the unplanned emergencies that wipe me out.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Sometimes I feel bad about having so many pets!  I worry they won't all get the attention they deserve, or if something bad happened I wouldn't have enough money to take care of all of them at once. 

Sadie is our only dog and I certainly don't feel guilty about having an only dog. She gets lots of love and attention from us and she has lots of friends on our street to play with. But I work from home so she does get to spend time with me during the day.
Maybe your doggy would enjoy doggy-day-care - maybe just once or twice a week even. But don't feel guilty about not having a playmate for her if it's not something you want to do right now. You should get another dog if/when YOU are ready for and want one, not as a playmate for your dog.


----------

